# How useful is the JB learning test prep?



## patzyboi (Dec 19, 2012)

During the first couple of days using the JB learning test prep, I had about a 67% average. But gradually, my percentage had risen to the 80s. I took the Final examination and scored an 88%. 

Just wondering. Is this test prep anything like the NREMT? How useful is it? I know it helps, but I was wondering, how much will it help? Im thinking of getting FISTDAP, but if Im doing pretty good on this one, then I should stick to it? 

Am I ready to take the NREMT? I've only been using this for about a week only, and its been a week since Ive completed my course.


----------



## Refino827 (Dec 19, 2012)

patzyboi said:


> During the first couple of days using the JB learning test prep, I had about a 67% average. But gradually, my percentage had risen to the 80s. I took the Final examination and scored an 88%.
> 
> Just wondering. Is this test prep anything like the NREMT? How useful is it? I know it helps, but I was wondering, how much will it help? Im thinking of getting FISTDAP, but if Im doing pretty good on this one, then I should stick to it?
> 
> Am I ready to take the NREMT? I've only been using this for about a week only, and its been a week since Ive completed my course.



My first go round on the NREMT Basic test I went to 120 questions and failed. I decided to grab JB test prep and I was scoring in the high 80's about a week later I went into the NREMT Exam and passed at 82 questions. I think I learned quite a bit from it and it seemed to have some similar questions. It doesn't sound like you need to go out and buy anything else i'm sure you'll do great. Good Luck!


----------



## ipkes (Dec 19, 2012)

I only used JBlearning test prep and my Brady book to study for the NREMT and ended up taking 70 questions and passing. I took the JB practice quizes and final over and over and read the reasons on why the anwser was correct, thought that helped a bunch!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 19, 2012)

My understanding is that it's very useful. I've just started using it myself so I'll let you know how I do in August.


----------



## Christopher (Dec 20, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> My understanding is that it's very useful. I've just started using it myself so I'll let you know how I do in August.



I loved the JB Learning question set for medic.


----------



## Alyzabeth (Dec 20, 2012)

It should be very useful. One of my instructors said that the JB Learning question writer used to write questions for the actual registry test


----------



## dcolbert3 (Dec 20, 2012)

Started using it along with emtprep, very helpful but study your book too.


----------



## alabamatriathlete (Dec 20, 2012)

Very helpful I thought - more so the explanations on why the answer they pick is correct and why the others are not. Helped me pass my EMT & Medic nremt tests on the 1st go


----------



## gw812 (Dec 26, 2012)

Worth three times the money they charge for it. Did it for EMTB and slam-dunked. Did it for medic and passed in 80 q's. My last run-through of its final exam covered almost EXACTLY what ended up on my NREMT with at least 2 questions almost word-for word.

Once you hit the 80% mark be happy. Once you hit the 85% reward yourself with a scotch. Once you hit 90% schedule your NREMT. I noticed at first that I saw a lot of the same questions over and over and eventually memorized them - THIS IS NOT BAD! Those were the ones that covered info I saw a LOT on my NREMT.


----------



## pete0311 (Dec 29, 2012)

I failed my first attempt at the nremt and am looking for some help before I take it again but Im having a hard time finding this jblearning test prep? is it located right on their site?


----------



## throcktharock (Dec 29, 2012)

pete0311 said:


> I failed my first attempt at the nremt and am looking for some help before I take it again but Im having a hard time finding this jblearning test prep? is it located right on their site?



http://www.jblearning.com/elearning/testing/jbtestprep/


----------



## Michelle Rodrigue (Jul 12, 2018)

Where can I find this? Link? App? I went to JB Learning website and was being asked to redeem a code. I too, failed the first NREMT.


----------

